# Fire Belly Newts



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Urgant, my fire belly newt isn't eating his blood worms!!! Any suggestions.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

> Urgant, my fire belly newt isn't eating his blood worms!!! Any suggestions.


I can not offer a definitive solution without some background, enclosure type, water parameters, temperature kept at, is the food being offered live or freeze dried? Have you thought of or tried other sources of food?

This much like the problem with your ball python is a classic example why it is imperative to understand an animal and its requirements BEFORE keeping them.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

CrocKeeper said:


> This much like the problem with your ball python is a classic example why it is imperative to understand an animal and its requirements BEFORE keeping them.


 LOL


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Urgant, my fire belly newt isn't eating his blood worms!!! Any suggestions.


one suggestion is that you might have it in warm water or possibly it is living out of the water, it could be anything, does it eat anything else?

did you check out my profile on these newts?

what are the tank conditions?

and as CrocKeeper said we might be able to help you with your pet problems, but you should look into things first before you buy and also you should try to provide us with more info so we can help, we are not at your house, we cannot see your newt, its condition, its environment or anything, I dont even know how long you have had it, how long since it last ate, if it has eaten since you had it or anything from the tiny amount of information you provided - do you want us to guess at the problem?


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Thats not the problem. I read in numerous places that I should feed him Frozen Blood Worms. My room is about 72 degrees so it's fine for him. I tried feeding him some flakes and it isn't working either. His tank is a half aquatic half land so he has an area to get out and bask like they should have. He just isn't eatine blood works or flakes in any way I prepare them. But I do not take kindly to be told I do not know enough about my animals. It is rude how I see it CK. I am sorry I am not a reptile master.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Puddjuice said:


> Thats not the problem. I read in numerous places that I should feed him Frozen Blood Worms. My room is about 72 degrees so it's fine for him. I tried feeding him some flakes and it isn't working either. His tank is a half aquatic half land so he has an area to get out and bask like they should have. He just isn't eatine blood works or flakes in any way I prepare them. But I do not take kindly to be told I do not know enough about my animals. It is rude how I see it CK. I am sorry I am not a reptile master.


well you still haven't told us much about the conditions :rock:

as for the half land/half water, they really do not need land areas, mine do not have any, and the reason for this is that when given land they are hard to feed, this is because they are not in the water and so cant eat aquatic foods, I would remove the land area, it might swim all over looking like a loony but it will most likely be full of air, once it burps that up it will be fine and should start eating.

they do eat live bloodworms as you can see here in my video
heres a handy link

oh and as for this bit:


> But I do not take kindly to be told I do not know enough about my animals. It is rude how I see it CK. I am sorry I am not a reptile master.


Both CK and I gave you good advice (to look up about animals before you buy them) if you dont want good advice then dont post asking for it


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ok, I will find the site an post it about the half land thing. But I read that adn I thought that was what to do. I got these at short notice thought because my little bro at he age of 7 bought them and stopped taking care of them . And with the love I have for animals I couldn't let him keep them so I took them. So I started checking on them then.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Ohh yeah. I do this too much and I am rude too. I get hot headed. I am getting better though. I haven't thrown my desk at any of my teachers lately as I have done in the past. LOL. Sorry CK and Innes.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

many many people keep these newts with land areas, in fact I think this is the officially reccomended way, but I have found them to stop eating like this (for me anyway) and they are great fully aquatic


----------

